# Mein PC wurde gehackt bitte um Hilfe...



## REtender (3. August 2008)

Ich habe folgendes Problem während ich neulich mal vom PC weg war und darauf wiederkam hatte firefox alle passwörter gelöscht obwohl er nicht aktiv war,daraufhin habe ich mit Norton,Spybot,malewarebytes anti maleware und ein paar anto rootkits gescaned da ich in der woche davor schon so merkwürdige Erlebnisse hatte nur gefunden wurde nichts...soviel zu anti xxx sachen.Naja ich dachte mir nichts und habe im firefox ein paar pws wieder gespeichert darunter auch von meinem rapidshare account und was sehe ich heute mittag 3 ips die nicht von mir sind und eben mal 30 gig geladen haben,dazu kam noch das gestern als ich die battlefield heroes seite besuchen wollte mein pc innerhalb sich von 1-2 sekunden abgeschaltet hat ohne warton oder etwas ähnlichem und neuerdings habe ich auch ständig high ping und mein inet stürtzt total oft ab...aber was mich verwundert ich habe nur 1 port offen und sonst eigentlich alles sicher gestaltet und mit hiijack this habe ich auch nichts endeckt ;/
MFG REtender

PS:vl hängt das auch damit zusammen das vor 2 wochen unsere clan page gehackt wurde?weil das kommt mir doch schon verdächtig vor weil ein anderes clan mitglied hatte auch etwas probleme danach die jetzt aber wieder weg sind


----------



## exa (3. August 2008)

tja... an deiner stelle würde ich das sys zur sicherheit neu aufsetzen, und ALLE PWs ändern...

PS: selber schuld, passwörter speichert man nicht, alles was in felder kommt sollte man sich im kopf behalten, wer das nicht kann oder wem das zu viel ist, sollte nicht ins inet gehen...


----------



## ReNeY (3. August 2008)

sollte man auch dieses "automatische Speicher" lassen wenn man die Passwörter weiß? also jedes mal wenn man auf ne Seite geht sich so wieder neu anmelden oder das er automatisch angemeldet ist oder die Kästchen ausgefüllt sind und man nur noch auf "sign in" ( oda so ) klicken muss?

was is denn davon am besten?


----------



## REtender (3. August 2008)

ja das sys habe ich ja schon neu aufgesetzt und den router resettet und alle Pws geändert aber die probleme sind ja immer noch da und in meinem router log schaut es auch sehr rabiat nach einem hacker oder großem problem aus ich würde es ja gerne posten aber was sollte ich da zur sicherheit rauslöschen?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. August 2008)

Schon mal die Firmeware von deinem Router neu aufgespielt vielleicht hat der Hacker die Firmware des Routers modifiziert. Verwendest du noch Datein deiner alten Windows Installation? wenn ja kannst du dein System gleich noch mal neu aufsetzen (Vieren und Rotkits darin).


----------



## exa (3. August 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> sollte man auch dieses "automatische Speicher" lassen wenn man die Passwörter weiß? also jedes mal wenn man auf ne Seite geht sich so wieder neu anmelden oder das er automatisch angemeldet ist oder die Kästchen ausgefüllt sind und man nur noch auf "sign in" ( oda so ) klicken muss?
> 
> was is denn davon am besten?



grundsätzlich sollte man den automatischen auffüller und das speichern der daten, sodass man alles schon da stehen hat meiden... denn dann isses abgespeichert und abrufbar, allerdings kannn man imo noch nictht pws aus deinem kopf abrufen...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (3. August 2008)

Zu deinem Problem : Wenn du schon alles neu aufgesetzt hast und auch alle PW´s geändert hast , müsste es doch eigentlich wieder gut sein !
Hast du auch das PW deiner E-mail adresse geändert ? Weil dort ja alle E-mail ankommen mit der Bestätigung das du deine PW´s geändert hast , und bei manchen steht sogar das neue PW mit drin 

Also ich bin der Meinung das man sich alle wichtigen PW´s merken kann , vor allem was Online - Banking angeht ! Aber auch sonst sollte man nie ein Passwort speichern ! Zu gefährlich ist es heut zu Tage , selbst bei der Besten ANTI-Viren-Sry-Ware hat man keine 100% Garantie dafür das der Pc nicht doch gehackt wird !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Philster91 (3. August 2008)

Ich merk mir die Passwörter auch lieber, hab aber, falls ich mal Alsheimer bekomme  doch noch nen Truecrypt-Container und darin Word-Dokumente, die ebenfalls verschlüsselt sind, wo die Passwörter drin stehen. Vielleicht auch nicht 100% sicher, aber ich denke, das sollte reichen.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2008)

Nur um ganz sicher zu gehen..
"neu aufgesetzt" heisst formatiert, alles neu installiert und keine Backup's verwendet - oder??


----------



## mFuSE (4. August 2008)

exa schrieb:


> PS: selber schuld, passwörter speichert man nicht, alles was in felder kommt sollte man sich im kopf behalten, wer das nicht kann oder wem das zu viel ist, sollte nicht ins inet gehen...





Ich würde mal behaupten - es ist besser die Passwörter zu speichern 


Wenn ein Keylogger mitläuft kriegt er Username + Passwort frei Haus serviert ... von daher


----------



## Overlocked (10. August 2008)

Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile. Ich persönlich speichere alle meine Passwörter. Habe aber auch den Firefox dagegen abgesichert Ich habe alle Updates drauf und nur eine aktive Firewall, sonst habe ich nichts zu meiner persönlichen Sicherheit Bis jetzt hatte ich noch NIE etwas...


----------



## killer89 (10. August 2008)

Sorry, aber Passwörter speichern und auch dieses "Auffüllen" oder angemeldet bleiben, ist der letzte Rotz. Ich merk mir meine Passwörter und mach sie auch so kryptisch wie möglich, damit man mich auch nich mit Brute-Force-Attacken zu leicht attackieren kann... . 
Und wie gesagt: was heißt "neu aufgesetzt"? Neu aufgesetzt heißt für mich: Komplett *alle!!!* Dateien löschen ohne Kompromisse! Bei solch heftigen Attacken kann überall was hängen... 

Auch wenn eure Clanpage gehackt wurde, dann kann da auch noch vllt was drüber kommen... ebenso, wie bereits gesagt, Router-Firmware, E-Mail-Passworte etc. also am Besten alles neu und doppelt und dreifach überprüfen.

MfG


----------



## Overlocked (10. August 2008)

Es reicht, wenn er seine Festplatte einmal formatiert.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Es reicht, wenn er seine Festplatte einmal formatiert.



... und die Daten der gehackten Installation weglässt und (wie von mir einige Posts voher geschrieben) die Firmeware des Routers neu einspielt.


----------



## MrMorse (10. August 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> ... die Firmeware des Routers neu einspielt.



Warum das?
Einen 'gehackten' Router zu erkennen, ist nicht schwer:
Der schiebt Dir einen falschen DNS unter. Nix anderes. Es reicht, unbekannte DNS-Adressen einfach zu löschen, dem Router ein besseres Passwort zu geben und die Datei "hosts" zu checken. Thats all.


----------



## Overlocked (11. August 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> die Firmeware des Routers neu einspielt.



Besser wäre sogar ein neuer Router mit Hardware Firewall


----------

